# Stolen Horse - Need everyone's help



## chooksinchoppers (Nov 17, 2011)

As striking as this paso stallion is....surely SOMEONE has seen him! The owner is stepping up the campange to get his picture posted in a as many places as possible, and needs people to post adds on craigslist. if you post an add PM me and I will get your name listed for the drawing ok?  Also let me know what city/town you listed in..THANKYOU!  
Her Facebook page listing from today.


Mayito Carbon Copy (this is her facebook page name) 


NEW CONTEST.... WINNER WILL HAVE CHOICE OF ONE OF THE FOLLOWING: 2012 STALLION CALENDER, MAYITO MOUSE PAD OR MAYITO TOTE.... 

ok... here we go... I put up a listing on Craigslist all you have to do is copy and paste to a new ad ... you can copy the pictures too... click on them and save to your computer... here is my listing... 
 dont put stolen in the heading... people will delete the ad.. I want to target 3 STATES... NEW MEXICO, ARIZONA, TEXAS..... I think by hitting these areas hard we will do more good then a few states one ad... I did Albuquerque.... after you post him comeback and tell where so someone else can post in another city... or town... your name will be entered into a drawing for one of the listed gifts... contest ends Sunday... night.. there are almost 2500 friends... you dont just have to list on craigslist you can list on any site you can come up with... there are hundreds of riding clubs in all three states... look them up and post or blog if they will let you... good luck.... LETS BRING MAYITO HOME!!!!!!][/url]  dont put stolen in the heading... people will delete the ad.. I want to target 3 STATES... NEW MEXICO, ARIZONA, TEXAS..... I think by hitting these areas hard we will do more good then a few states one ad... I did Albuquerque.... after you post him comeback and tell where so someone else can post in another city... or town... your name will be entered into a drawing for one of the listed gifts... contest ends Sunday... night.. there are almost 2500 friends... you dont just have to list on craigslist you can list on any site you can come up with... there are hundreds of riding clubs in all three states... look them up and post or blog if they will let you... good luck.... LETS BRING MAYITO HOME!!!!!! dont put stolen in the heading... people will delete the ad.. I want to target 3 STATES... NEW MEXICO, ARIZONA, TEXAS..... I think by hitting these areas hard we will do more good then a few states one ad... I did Albuquerque.... after you post him comeback and tell where so someone else can post in another city... or town... your name will be entered into a drawing for one of the listed gifts... contest ends Sunday... night.. there are almost 2500 friends... you dont just have to list on craigslist you can list on any site you can come up with... there are hundreds of riding clubs in all three states... look them up and post or blog if they will let you... good luck.... LETS BRING MAYITO HOME!!!!!!


----------



## chooksinchoppers (Nov 17, 2011)

Ahh! too new to this forum to post links yet....here is the craigslist add to copy and paste.



> BEAUTIFUL BLACK AND WHITE PASO FINO - $1
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-11-17, 8:48AM MST
> ...


----------



## Lalaith (Nov 17, 2011)

Did you try NetPosse?  http://www.netposse.com/welcome.asp I really hope he is found safely.  He's a lovely boy.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 18, 2011)

I read the original post 3 times and can't figure out if this is from a stolen horse CL post or a contest of some kind. 

It would probably help if ya stated where the horse was abducted from. Tx/Az/NM takes in lots of real estate.


----------



## chooksinchoppers (Nov 18, 2011)

This is my freinds horse that was stolen over a year ago. As a way to get the word out better, she is requesting that people put up craigslist adds (one person can only do so many before craigslist cuts them off) She wants the adds in the states surrounding hers, in as many cities or towns as she can get done.   She has already exhausted all of the resourses in her own state and already has a listing with netpossie.   Please....if you can spare a few minutes....copy and paste her add in your local craigslist. Let me know via pm and i will have her enter you in her little drawing for a prize...It's just a way of her possibly saying thankyou for your time and efforts, thats all.


----------

